# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  دونات عزيزة الرائعة

## اسيرة شوق

دونات عزيزة الرائعة

طريقة مميزة ونتيجة رائعة والطريقة للأخت المبدعة عزيزة ..



المقادير :

المجموعة الأولى

نصف أصبع زبدة طرية ( 50 جم ) 
ربع كوب سكر
3بيضات + ملعقة صغيرة فانيليا
ربع كاس حليب بودرة + ثلاثة أرباع كوب ماء دافي
كاس طحين
ملعقة طعام خميرة + ملعقة صغيرة بيكنج باودر
ملعقة صغيرة بشر ليمون أو برتقال ( لم أضفها )

المجموعة الثانية

كاسين ونصف طحين ( أفضل الكويتي الفاخر )

الطريقة : 

تخلط مقادير المجموعة الأولى وتترك لتختمر مدة نصف ساعة
ثم يضاف لها مقدار الطحين الموجود بالمجموعة الثانية
ونعجن حتى تتكون لدينا عجينة قوية نوعا ما وتترك حتى تختمر نصف ساعة



تفرد على سطح مرشوش ، ثم تفرد وتقطع ووتترك حتى تختمر مدة نصف ساعة أخرى ..

بعد التقطيع وقبل التخمير ..



بعد التخمير ..



ثم تقلى في زيت غزير

وتزين حسب الرغبة ..

وهذه النتيجة ..









.

----------


## قمرالليالي

ياسلام عليش مبدعه....ثانكس

----------


## محبة المهدي

واااااااااااااااااااااااو

تسلم إيدايك

مودتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اممممم وييييلي
شكلها رووعه

يسلمووو غناتي

----------


## حساسه بزياده

جربت عدة طرق
شكلي باغامر وباسويها

----------

